# Two fun projects done



## Brandon19 (Aug 19, 2009)

looks medieval but cozy. i like the table.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

nice! i always keep scraps of hardwood, especially if they're already planed. if nothing else, they make great clamping blocks.
but usually i can find 'that piece' of whatever wood i need in the scrap barrels or in the hardwood storage area out back.

DM


----------

